# HR34 to H25 internet connection



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

My HR34 is connected to my router directly (no cck). Internet connection works fine, i.e. TV apps run without problems.

My H25's connection has been working fine until recently. I can see my HR34's playlist so SWM is fine, and pressing the "-" on the remote shows that the Internet Connection is "OK". However, pressing the right > on the remote to start TV apps returns a message "Internet is not connected. Check Internet settings" (or something to that effect).

I've tried all the easy stuff, restarted both receivers (HR34 first then H25), unplugged the ethernet cable from the router and waited a minute.

What else could this be? TV apps have worked great from the H25 for a long time now with the same setup.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"T-Mac" said:


> My HR34 is connected to my router directly (no cck). Internet connection works fine, i.e. TV apps run without problems.
> 
> My H25's connection has been working fine until recently. I can see my HR34's playlist so SWM is fine, and pressing the "-" on the remote shows that the Internet Connection is "OK". However, pressing the right > on the remote to start TV apps returns a message "Internet is not connected. Check Internet settings" (or something to that effect).
> 
> ...


I would probably say that it is the TV Apps. They seem to be doing a lot of work on them recently. I know the website was down for a good while recently. Are they working from the HR34?

- Merg


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, HR34 displays the TV apps fine.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

considering you said you had 34 connected directly to router, do you also have your h25 connected through Ethernet? When you hook up ethernet directly into the ethernet port on your receiver you are disabling the built in receiver deca which will cause your mrv not to work. To fix this with directvs approved method, you will need either the wired cck or w-cck connected. ( i know the 34 is suppose to have a built in cck, but it seems there have been lots of problems with it, so for this reason even if the router is right next to the 34 i still install a broadband deca (cck))


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

cwtech said:


> ( i know the 34 is suppose to have a built in cck, but it seems there have been lots of problems with it, so for this reason even if the router is right next to the 34 i still install a broadband deca (cck))


Examples of problems? I know at least 50-75 (and there are many more) HR34's hooked with ethernet and no problems from it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cwtech said:


> considering you said you had 34 connected directly to router, do you also have your h25 connected through Ethernet? When you hook up ethernet directly into the ethernet port on your receiver you are disabling the built in receiver deca which will cause your mrv not to work. To fix this with directvs approved method, you will need either the wired cck or w-cck connected. ( i know the 34 is suppose to have a built in cck, but it seems there have been lots of problems with it, so for this reason even if the router is right next to the 34 i still install a broadband deca (cck))


The H25 does not have an Ethernet port and has an internal DECA. The only way the H25 can access the Internet is via DECA.

As for the HR34 acting as a CCK, that is how my network is set up. While there were issues in the past, since a software update almost two months ago, I have not had any issues with the HR34 as a CCK.

- Merg


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

*Problem resolved.*

I went to network setup in the H25's settings and ran a test, and also reset to defaults. After that the H25 was able to run TV apps fine.

Also, I agree with the other posters that the HR34 works fine as the internet server for whole-home (no need for a cck). This works great and is a HUGE advantage of the 34 in my opinion.


----------



## Lindsey-Star (Jul 22, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Examples of problems? I know at least 50-75 (and there are many more) HR34's hooked with ethernet and no problems from it.


Really it depends on installation/other equipment installed, but it can cause intermittent network drops either on the MRV end or the internet function side.


----------

